# Alpine Tx Parking



## MaryRuth (May 16, 2016)

My husband and I will be traveling to California in June, catching the train in Alpine TX. My question is....does anyone know how safe it is to leave the car unattended in the Alpine Amtrak parking lot? It would be there almost 2 weeks. Or is there somewhere else we might be able to leave the car? Hotel that might have a shuttle?


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 16, 2016)

There is free parking around the Station which is located on old Highway 90.( Holland Street) but it's unstaffed and the Sunset only runs three days a week.

I suggest you check with the nice Holland Hotel (old Railroad Hotel, Google it up) which is across the Street from the Station and has Parking available, don't know the Long Term rates??

There are many motels and hotels in Alpine all along Holland Street so perhaps you can make a good deal for long term parking. ( Alpine is a crew change point for Amtrak and UP)

I wouldn't leave my car that long @ the Station.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------



## KmH (May 18, 2016)

I don't know about Alpine, but I have left my car in the free long term parking at the Ottumwa, Iowa station for 2 weeks a couple of times.

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.0189517,-92.4153853,148a,51.5y,3.52t/data=!3m1!1e3

It says the Alpine station has 25 long-term parking spaces.


----------

